# petrochromis blue giant /red bulu/yellow moshi/texs flame



## pettapetrochromis (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfyvU43u ... r_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OfEFw9x ... r_embedded

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: [/img]8OfEFw9xhM8[/list][/code]


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW. Beautiful color palette. Like a hap tank, but Tanganyikan!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Amazing collection!!! Has there been any spawning behaviour?


----------



## pettapetrochromis (Dec 22, 2006)

RayQ said:


> Amazing collection!!! Has there been any spawning behaviour?


yes i got allot of red bulu babys & yellow moshi not on blue giant yet and texas flame come 2 days ago but doing spawning already 
cheers peter

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Peter,

I noticed that you only have Bulu point males! All the juvies that you have come out to be males?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

beautiful....


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The best Petrochromis collection outside of Lake Tanganyika?


----------



## 5er (Feb 25, 2011)

gorgeous =D>


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

that's one of the best looking petro tank I've seem. great job!

PettaPetro - I am interested to know the dimensions of the tank and how many fish of each species. Any other details on how the tank is built and stocked?


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

What do you use to light that beautiful tank?

Mark


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

pettapetrochromis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfyvU43unS8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OfEFw9x ... r_embedded
> 
> :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: [/img]8OfEFw9xhM8[/list][/code]


Wow! Inspiring to say the least.


----------

